# Careless Mail Carrier



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Why do people do stuff like this?

https://youtu.be/EpJ2xCrxtW8


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

People are clueless about driving and parking on grass. I live on a _wide_ road across the street from our subdivision's stormwater pond. There is a grass parkway between the road and the pond. Ding-dongs are always parking on the grass.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

If you had a ryegrass overseed in that area im sure he wouldnt of driven in the lawn. I see how its both of your faults at this point.


----------



## Lawn Whisperer (Feb 15, 2021)

It's time to do something like the  Ditch Reno , install a ditch along the driveway :nod:


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

The red pickup truck was in the way!!! It's a wonder he managed to get your parcel delivered. :shock:


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

@Ware Sorry Ware if this is off topic a little. I see you have a ring camera. Your home appears to be a good size as well.

How do you get great reception to the ring camera's?

I have them as well and the closer the camera is to the router the better they work. The further away they don't work work as well.

Any tips to make these cameras work better?

Hate that guy just backed into your lawn!

Thanks


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@ENC_Lawn I have a Unifi Dream Machine with a couple of their nanoHD AP's.

No issues so far with some Spotlight Cams (the ones that hardwire to an electrical box) and a couple doorbells.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

By our mail carrier a few years ago. She said she slid on the driveway ice. I commented to her that it was absolutely incredible that she managed to follow the curve of the drive all the way down while "sliding".


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Ware said:


> @ENC_Lawn I have a Unifi Dream Machine with a couple of their nanoHD AP's.
> 
> No issues so far with some Spotlight Cams (the ones that hardwire to an electrical box) and a couple doorbells.


Thanks @Ware :thumbup:


----------



## bosox_5 (Jun 20, 2018)

More common than you think

https://video.nest.com/clip/514f7a6a964d4292b92c06f1bde522f8.mp4


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

*SMH*
There were so many angles and so many options for that driver to take. Your pickup was not in the way at all. What amazes me is that these are all people who drive for a living. They should all find different work.


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

This used to happen to us at our last house all the time. Only with friends and family. Just because a lot is larger (6 acres) doesn't mean you can just park wherever. We worked really hard to build up native grasses in areas, and people would just hop over our burms to park there despite ample parking at several different points. It's just mind-blowing that folks work that hard to not do the easy thing.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

What amazes me about the USPS, is you can complain and nothing ever comes of it.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> What amazes me about the USPS, is you can complain and nothing ever comes of it.


That's because the USPS has 99 other problems before this one. Honestly, though, 75% of the public likely wouldn't get too upset about the mail carrier backing up on their lawn if there's no visible damage. I could see managers at the USPS thinking "yeah, they're not supposed to do that, but oh well".


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Phids oh I know.


----------

